# EBJD with this tank? (Friday only question!)



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

LFS has a 30% off sale (today only!) on EBJD's - and they look good!

My question is:

Can a medium sized EBJD go with this tank?
75 gallon
2 Turtles (6-8"); Red Eared Slider (female), Yellow Bellied Slider (male)
12 gourami (5 gold, 3 opaline, 2 plantium, 2 giant (red/blue))
6 silver dollars (3-4")
1 hybrid Yellow Lab x Ice Blue Zebra (2.5")

Currently the turtles can't or don't bother to catch any of the current fish.

I know it's a gamble with the turtles... but.. what do you guys think about the odds of a EBJD tearing up my beautiful gourami?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

How big are the Ebjd? I have seen 5 inch Ebjd with gourami in a 75 . The other fish I'm not sure . I love Ebjd . I'm in the process of pairing Ebjd with BGJD. If they are over 3" get them. Hard to come by Ebjd that size. The rest of the fish I have never owned so I couldn't tell you. Hope to see some pics. opcorn:


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

They have 1.5-5". Of course the 5" fish are really pricey.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I would go for the ones over three inches. I have seen Ebjd with silver dollars as well. I paid almost $80 for a 6" Ebjd local . They are very fragile under 3" so if you spend let's say $20 on a 1.5" Ebjd and it dies your out $20 . On the other hand a 3" plus Ebjd is as hardy as a regular jd .


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

If you are not too familiar with the fish I would for sure get a 3 inch + if you want to go with the 5 inch thats up to you. The gouramis will be fine the zebras *** seen mean and docile one but since you have them in your tank already and if they are not causing problems then I would say yea you will be fine not sure about turtles at all tho haha never had any : )


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Good to know, thanks!

The tank really can use some blue in it!


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

I think the EBJD are too small to go into a tank like that now. I think the turtles may get them and I would worry about your yellow lab\zebra hybrid bullying the EBJD as well.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

My hybrid is the one lone fry that grew up in my 125 and my girls couldn't bear to see euthanized, so I moved him in there. If he starts picking on my gourami, he's going somewhere else... where, I dont know yet.

I figure if the EBJD is aware of his surroundings, he should be fine from the turtles (catfish are stupid, they sit there when the turtles nipped at them). Koi are too slow/stupid.

Gourami seem very aware; silver dollars are skittish enough.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

EBJD and excuse me if I offend anyone are like dumb blondes. Pretty but not very smart. Of course thats not true for all of them but there are lots that don't seem too bright and I think its the results on the weak genetics.

If they aren't too exspensive, I say give it a shot, I would just worry about the lab and the turtles. Also I think your gouramis will be safe. I have platys with my 7 inch EBJD and he leaves them alone.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

jason_nj said:


> EBJD and excuse me if I offend anyone are like dumb blondes. Pretty but not very smart. Of course thats not true for all of them but there are lots that don't seem too bright and I think its the results on the weak genetics.


+1 this guy know his stuff. :thumb:


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Hopefully it has some sense of self preservation!

Riddle me this; as you know, many LFS with large network of tanks probably keep the water at pH 7.0ish.

Any specific water conditions that would conflict with this tank? (also 7.0-7.2)
Aquarium salt added (1tbsp/5 gallon)
Little baking soda (1tsp) per 35 gallon change to buffer.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes most of them try but not all of them. They tend to do what is easiest. Ask them what they keep the water parameters at. They should tell you if not I wouldn't buy from them. Also test the water if you do buy fish to make sure.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh, I've bought from them before, a LOT.

Most of my 9 aquariums are stocked with fish from them.

I just know more about mbuna.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I keep both of my Ebjd tanks at 7.4 ph. You should be fine. If you want to be safer when you float the fish add the same amount of your tank water to the bag so they can get adjusted.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

yup, I usually do the 1-hour acclimation. Adding 1 cup of tank water to the bucket the fishy is in - every 15 minutes. (usually doubles the water in the bucket).

Just wasnt sure if JD's were sensitive to certain conditions.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

No they are like most fish . Just no sudden swings in ph. Oh I would definitely qt Ebjd to treat for parasites. They are prone to getting them. Treat with jpc just to make sure.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

k, not familiar with JPC...

and my QT tank is full of mbuna fry at the moment.. Oh wait.. I have a 20Gal doing nothing... course, it's set for Rift Lake conditions; I'll have to drain/refill for pH7/softer water.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Jungle labs parasite clear. They are like alkaseltzer tablets. They treat ten gallons per tab. You get ten in a box. Good stuff to keep in house.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I've used Seachem Polyguard - same type of stuff?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Not sure I have never used it. Any parasite med should work, but I have had great success with the jpc as well as many other Ebjd keepers.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

2nd question...

any issue with getting 2 rather than just 1?
I won't know how to sex them.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

They ate very hard to sex venting or putting in a sexes jd will help with that. I have them in groups and seperated.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

will having 2 males or 1m & 1f be an issue? (as it is with mbuna, needing 1:4) ?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

No not at first. The Ebjd are more passive then regular jds. Don't get as big either. I would be surprised if they could tell you the sex of them. Even then I wouldn't believe them unless they have spawned. There are no special requirements in male to female ratio just like other fish if you have a pair watch the aggression .


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

To be quite honest and kind of sad at the same time , its always a bad idea to buy 1 electric blue at a time if you really want one for the future because i think the average death before 3 inch ration is 3/4 die so please take that into account. I am sure they are / or will be getting better due to stronger strains from breeders but if you are planning on buying 3 inch plus then you should take into account of most likely having them for a long time. The few times that I have had more than 2 ebjds in one tank I have never had any problems with aggression.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Glaneon,

EBJDs aren't harem breeders like Mbunas so no need to do a 1:4 ratio. You might do that to get a pair but once a pair is established you need to remove the unpaired fish or the pair will eventually kill them.

Getting 2 EBJDs are fine, they are not as aggressive as regular JDs and are little more tolerant of other fish unless they are spawning. Also if you didn't know, 2 EBJDs can't breed successfully. They can spawn but the fry usually die within 2 weeks. Something about their weak genetics mixing together. So if you get 2, don't expect to be able to breed them.

Anyway, if you pick them up good luck with them and post some pics.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah we want some pics if you got them. opcorn:


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I got one, $69, good size (probably 4")

I'll get a picture tomorrow. I guess it's typical of Oscars & JD's to kinda freak out in a new place and hide wherever they can.

I got the lights off so hopefully he'll be okay. Great finnage, good body.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Sweet can't wait to see those pics. Pm sent .


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Yep they tend to be skittish in new environments. Congrats on the fish and good luck with him.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

2 pics:


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

Out of all the fish I have the ebjd's are by far the hardest to get there colors to show in a picture lol so I cheat and just take videos haha , well gratz on the ebjd and hope everything goes great for you


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice Ebjd.  I'm sure you will enjoy it.. they do act skittish for a week or so. Just give it some time to adjust to it surroundings. Make sure you.do the parasite prevention as well since you have it in qt. Read up on their diet and feed it accordingly. Good luck and any questions you have I'm sure we can help.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh and it doesn't have a beak face .+++++ very good looking traits.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

It's also good to get them over 3 inches because when they are small it's hard to tell if they have any deformities. I've grown some from 1 inch and they looked fine but as they grew the eye and mouth deformities became very prevalent. I do have one guy now who is almost 4 inches and he looks great, I think I'm going to try to find him a normal female JD and pass his good genetics along.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

So any update on the ebjd?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

He's doing okay in the 75. He's a bit of a recluse.

He just started doing this odd thing, angling upwards (60-75Ã‚Â°) like he's looking at something but the turtles aren't there (I would expect him to be very skittish around them, and he normally avoids them like the plague).

Not sure he'd fare better in my 125 Malawi/Mbuna tank.

Thoughts?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Not to sure. They can be whimpy. It should be fine with the turtles.


----------

